# Makes Glue-ups Much Easier



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Plastic basting brushes at the $$Dollar store work fine as well.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

thanks for the review charles.i bought my glue tray earlier this year and use it often.the brush is my second and the tray my first,works well.i tried the basting brushes from the dollar store also and trimmed the bristles,they seem to work so-so.thanks for sharing..


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the review. I am glad I did not get the smaller brushes.
I used the paddle for laminating two pieces of large plywood together recently and it really saved me a lot of time while spreading the glue very evenly over both surfaces.

Glad you are happy with most of the pieces. I agree with your take on them.


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Good review. I use the tray and brushes a lot, found the small brush is just perfect for spreading glue in 1/2" and 1/4" dadoes. Mine doesn't seem to fall off, you might try a drop of CA glue though.


----------



## ajw1978 (Jul 5, 2014)

I've been going back and forth on trying to justify buying this for the last few months. This seals it; going to swing by Rockler tomorrow.


----------

